# "Metal Dragon Build"



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 6, 2021)

*Metal Dragon Build *
This time I am planning of sculpting a metal armour dragon head in a scratch PC build.

Will be cutting, shaping small pieces of MDF board using hand files to form basic dragon head and later will be using wood-filler for final shape and last will be hand painting the build.

Since MSI uses dragon in their logo, so I shared my idea with MSI, and they were very happy to support this build.

Also like to update that AMD is now partnering with us in this build.
*Powered by AMD & MSI*​

First I will be making a dragon head, once close enough I will share the idea about how the whole PC will look like … till then enjoy the build process with me






So to start with I took a scaled printout of the dragon head and started measuring and cutting MDF pieces.










Slowly things started transforming from 2D printout to real 3D shapes.





























































This build will be a little long and slow process and I am only able to work on this in night or weekends. But I am enjoying the process and hope you all will also like it.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 10, 2021)

*Update : 10-Sep-2021 *
Started working on dragon eyes. Have taken lot of care as eyes are most important feature in a sculpture.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 13, 2021)

*Update : 13-Sep-2021 *
Saturday late night work resulted in some decent output. Getting little closer day-by day.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 20, 2021)

*Update : 20-Sep-2021 *
This week, working in late evenings slowly I am able to finish lower jaw of the Dragon head.  Next on line is the tongue and the neck.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 4, 2021)

*Update : 04-Oct-2021 *
Was little busy in life so have not posted any update in last two weeks, but project is slowly under progress.
Mostly finished the Dragon head and applied a primer layer, now one’s primer layer hardens will start sanding following with another primer layer and start colouring.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 11, 2021)

*Update : 11-Oct-2021 *
Started working on painting of the Dragon head. 
Will try to give more finishing and appearance details to the dragon.
Awaiting for the hardware to arrive so that I can start working on the PC section of the build.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

Bad ass! Very well done indeed.

Question? Have you considered 3D printing this. I think PLA would work well as a base material as it is easily glued and painted. Just a though for future builds..


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Oct 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bad ass! Very well done indeed.
> 
> Question? Have you considered 3D printing this. I think PLA would work well as a base material as it is easily glued and painted. Just a though for future builds..


 3D printing = No Fun for me.  I enjoy the whole process of making with hand. 

Thanks for you kind feedback.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> 3D printing = No Fun for me.  I enjoy the whole process of making with hand.
> 
> Thanks for you kind feedback.


Wondered about that. Fair enough! And again well done!


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 12, 2021)

Fine craftsmanship! Very cool. Looking forward to the next part !


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 10, 2021)

*Update : 10-Dec-2021  *
Hello to all. Sorry for little delay, due to some unforeseen circumstances build was little halted. But now everything is on-track.  
Also like to update that AMD is now partnering with us in this build with AMD Ryzen 9 3950X processor.






Also started receiving hardware from MSI .






Will be updating more on the PC section of the build.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 20, 2021)

*Update : 20-Dec-2021  *
This weekend started working on PC section of the build.    
Making open frame base from some MDF boards.


























Applied some sealant, primer and a base coat.










Also purchased some 12mm and 5mm clear acrylic sheets.





Some test fitting of hardware.



































Will be doing some wet sanding of the paint surface, add some more filler and ready for final paint coat.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 22, 2021)

*Update : 22-Dec-2021  *
Final paint coat on the base frame done. Now started installing hardware.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2021)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> *Update : 22-Dec-2021  *
> Final paint coat on the base frame done. Now started installing hardware.


Now that it's in it's near final form it looks really cool!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 27, 2021)

*Update : 27-Dec-2021  *
Continue installing hardware with working on RGB lighting and finishing base cover plate.  
























































Now working on 12mm back acrylic sheet. Done all the I/O cut-outs, now will be doing some hand engraving.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 25, 2022)

*Update : 25-Feb-2022*
After a long time and hardworking this Metal Dragon Build has finally come to its end.

Hope that you all enjoyed this whole build journey with me. Thank you all for your kind response and support.

Also like to thanks AMD and MSI for supporting this build idea.  









































Following is the list of hardware used in this build -


AMD Ryzen 9 3950X Processor 
MSI MAG B550-I GAMING EDGE MAX WIFI Motherboard 
MSI Radeon RX 6600 XT Gaming X 8G Graphics card 
MSI MAG Coreliquid K360 CPU Cooler 
MSI SPATIUM M390 PCIe 3.0 NVMe SSD 
MSI MPG A850GF Power Supply 
Kingston 16GB FURY Beast RGB DDR4 3600 MHz 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 25, 2022)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> *Update : 25-Feb-2022*
> After a long time and hardworking this Metal Dragon Build has finally come to its end.
> 
> Hope that you all enjoyed this whole build journey with me. Thank you all for your kind response and support.
> ...


MSI should ask to borrow it for expos 

looks totally cool and well done! worth the wait


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2022)

Wow! That is an impressive result! Very cool indeed!


----------



## oobymach (Feb 25, 2022)

Amazing build, well done. For what it is you did a fantastic job of recreating the drawing, are you experienced with finish painting? The drawing looks battle worn which gives it a unique look, scarred and blackened, would love to see that finish on your dragon.


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2022)

If I could have 5% of your artistic talent I'd still be miles in front of what I can do.  Enjoyed seeing this one through and its a brilliant showcase of time and effort and of course planning.

Many congrats!!


----------

